

Why We Pair Interview - bigmac
http://corner.squareup.com/2011/10/why-we-pair-interview.html

======
wnight
Sounds smart. Work with the candidate doing what you want the candidate to be
able to do.

Btw, your jobs page is totally broken without JS and your blog page didn't
resize properly - the text moved off the side but there was no scrollbar.

I really like your security quiz - it's a good idea of what I'd be doing. Have
you thought about something like that for the SWEng positions?

